# Sincelo Bragança - Dezembro



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 09:59)

Algumas fotos do sincelo desta manhã.
Numa área mais elevada onde o nevoeiro até deixava, por vezes, ver o sol.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 10:55)

Que beleza Dan!
   
Muito obrigado!  É devereas um fenómeno fabuloso, só comparavel com a beleza da neve!   

Cuidado nessas estradas colega ! Olha que te queremos bem vivo para que nos possas brindar muitas mais vezes com as tuas, sempre admiráveis, paisagens.
 

Agora uma boa nevada por cima desse sincelo, era ouro sobre azul!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 11:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Que beleza Dan!
> 
> Muito obrigado!  É devereas um fenómeno fabuloso, só comparavel com a beleza da neve!
> 
> ...




Sim, se caísse agora alguma neve


----------



## dj_alex (15 Dez 2006 às 11:29)

Boas Fotos DAN

Essa regiao e uma maravilha para esses fenomemos. Para grande pena minha ng o vi ao vivo


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 11:54)

Que lindo dava uns bonitos postais de natal


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2006 às 13:33)




----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 13:53)

Mas que espectacular fil e dan vocês são uns sortudos por ter essas condições de tempo


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 14:16)

Épa que coisa mais gira! Sim senhor, uma perspectiva mais urbana que a do Dan. Parabéns Fil!  
Sei que é mais bonito de se ver que andar por aí, pois com a HR a 100% e temperaturas na casa dos -3ªC é obra!    
Cada vez mais me vou encantando com essa bonita cidade, capital de Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 14:30)

Que grande diferença entre essa parte da cidade e aqui onde moro. Ficou muito bonita  
Por aqui só gelo  daquele translúcido.



Fil disse:


>


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 14:32)

Então o despertador estava bem calibrado. Fotos geniais (com um tratamento ainda ficavam melhores!). Sempre valeu a pena acordar mais cedo...


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 14:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Épa que coisa mais gira! Sim senhor, uma perspectiva mais urbana que a do Dan. Parabéns Fil!
> Sei que é mais bonito de se ver que andar por aí, pois com a HR a 100% e temperaturas na casa dos -3ªC é obra!
> Cada vez mais me vou encantando com essa bonita cidade, capital de Trás-os-Montes.



Tens que dar cá um salto, de preferência no Inverno


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 14:40)

Luis França disse:


> Então o despertador estava bem calibrado. Fotos geniais (com um tratamento ainda ficavam melhores!). Sempre valeu a pena acordar mais cedo...



Sim


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2006 às 15:32)

Boas, Dan e Fil!

De facto voces estão sempre em cima do acontecimento, e tiram fotos que ficariam bem na parede de qualquer sala!

Só fico com pena que eu, morando junto do rio Fervença, não consiga camadas tão visiveis de gelo nas plantas...

Eventualmente, o próprio rio é uma fonte térmica que aumenta 1 ou 2 graus a temperatura ambiente e impede tanta formação de gelo.... 

Um abraço e bom trabalho!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Boas, Dan e Fil!
> 
> De facto voces estão sempre em cima do acontecimento, e tiram fotos que ficariam bem na parede de qualquer sala!
> 
> ...



Não deve ser por falta de frio, mas sim por ser uma área mais abrigada. Não há tanta circulação do ar e não se forma tanto gelo.

Quando vierem umas boas geadas e o rio Fervença gelar, vai dar para tirar umas boas umas fotos


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 16:15)

Muitos parabens pelas fotos dos Bragantinos, e viva Bragança e ao General Inverno no seu melhor


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2006 às 17:02)

xii kaltamente e plas previsoes amanha ainda vai ser pior ou neste caso melhor!


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 20:42)

Ola As fotos estão excelentes, e eu vou já mergulhar amanhã nesse nevoeiro gélido. Espero k se mantenha mais uns dias.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 22:00)

Lindíssimas as fotografias    

Dan, se não te importas fico com esta  








É um autêntico quadro


----------



## tozequio (15 Dez 2006 às 23:34)

Fotos fabulosas


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 23:38)

Minho disse:


> Lindíssimas as fotografias
> 
> Dan, se não te importas fico com esta
> 
> ...



Dan confessa lá a verdade, tu também és professor de fotografia... verdade????


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Dan confessa lá a verdade, tu também és professor de fotografia... verdade????



O mérito está todo na paisagem


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Dez 2006 às 00:59)

Só tenho uma palavra! GENIAL!


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2006 às 17:45)

Aqui vão mais algumas de ontem sábado  






























































































































Agora venha a neve


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 17:52)

Estou todo babado , que belo fotos


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 18:43)

Essa parte da cidade ficou um espectáculo


----------



## Minho (17 Dez 2006 às 19:02)

Lindas Fil *****

Eu fico com esta


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Dez 2006 às 22:22)

Uma maravilha!     

A primeira foto com a data no carro, é realmente algo fantástico, até parece neve, calculo que seja o resultado da tal chuva de cristais (eu nem sei bem o que é isso? ).










Eu ficaria com estas duas como as preferidas, sem desmérito das outras . Realmente estão muito bem conseguidas e não tem a ver só com a "oportunidade" de terem uma paisagem destas, é também por mérito do fotógrafo, especialmente a do chão!


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 10:19)

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sincelo


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 13:33)

Excelentes imagens pessoal e´estou desejoso de ver durante os próximos dias   
A humidade é ainda elevada e vai afvorecer umas boas formações com o climax no dia 20/21


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 16:02)

Fantásticas fotos estou


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Dez 2006 às 16:46)

Fico burro com a beleza destes fenomeno... tem de ver ao vivo!!!! 

Fantasticos registos!!!!

as fotos São tão boas, mas tão boas q até chateam de tão boas que são... as marotas!


----------



## Fernando_ (18 Dez 2006 às 17:30)

Fantásticas imagenes !
Me gusta mucho el ambiente frío y brumoso de las fotos  

Bonito árbol !  







Parabens Dan e Fil !


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

Não vou dizer nada de novo, mas aqui ficam os parabéns pelas fotos, são das melhores que estão neste fórum. Excelente!!!


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 19:09)

cinco estrelinhas pas malandrinhas


----------

